# Punk on match with Seth Rollins, "It was garbage"



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

?????

Do What?

The only thing I can think of was he wasnt pleased with his effort?

I thought it was an epic Match


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

There were a couple of botches and sloppy transitions, but I didn't think much of it. I still enjoyed the match a lot.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I really wish he'd point out that it his entirely his fault that it was garbage. Rollins was superb as always.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Yep, I was saying it during the show, so many botches.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

He is depressed about the fact that John Cena had a better match with Rollins than him, lol.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Still upset is he ?

He must have had his Rumble win pulled, combined with the impending arrival of Big Dave who's going to steal his woman.

Seriously his attitude is grating.


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

He serious said this? Wow Punk, wow. You know I like you, I like you. But Seth was fucking epic as always. ..... Don't make me hate you.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Classic Punk


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ehh it started sloppy but it turned out to be a good match in the end. Wouldn't call it garbage. 

But hey, at least he isn't so arrogant to not admit it could have been better, no matter how harsh he is being on himself.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Not as good as it could or should have been but nowhere near "garbage". He mustn't have watched the Khali/Sandow match afterwards.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Still upset is he ?
> 
> He must have had his Rumble win pulled, combined with the impending arrival of Big Dave who's going to steal his woman.


Is that why he kicked off the show yelling "It's all falling apart!" ?


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Punk is always unsatisfied with his matches. I liked last night's match, but everything good about it came after the second commercial break. It looks like Punk and Rollins don't have natural chemistry.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Still upset is he ?
> 
> He must have had his Rumble win pulled, combined with the impending arrival of Big Dave who's going to steal his woman.
> 
> Seriously his attitude is grating.


I'm not sure Big Dave would be able to touch his woman without her snapping like a twig.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

I didn't watch it because Punk and WWE suck.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Wouldn't call it garbage at all. It started out bad but ti definitely had a great last five minutes.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

I though it was a great match, Seth made it awesome. I think Punk's just being sarcastic, Punk loves to say weird stuff on Twitter. Then again he doesn't seem passionate anymore, the best match was Daniel Bryan vs The Wyatt Family, really solid match. I like Punk but his heart just doesn't seem to be in it anymore.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Punk really needs to lose this angsty gimmick that he has going IRL. I love CM Punk the wrestler, but Phil Brooks the man needs to stop acting like a spoiled teenager who thinks he's cooler than everybody else. The only criticism that could be made about the match was that Punk's workrate wasn't the same as Rollins'. He needs to have a beer or two and stop being wound so tight.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

roadkill_ said:


> I didn't watch it because Punk and WWE suck.


So... why are you here?


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

The only noticeable "botches" were Rollins forgetting to immediately rush Punk in the corner for the spring-twist into the tarantula-esque hold in the ropes, causing Punk to jump again and not lock it in properly. And the sloppy inside cradle where they were both too rigid. 

The last few minutes were great though!!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Admittedly the first half wasn't great but it really did pick up for the better. But that was all on Punk not Rollins. He could've just said thanks and kept it moving. If he's going to call it garbage, say why he thought it was so.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny (Sep 5, 2013)

God punk can be an arrogant jerk at times :side: I thought it was an amazing match


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Punk's his own biggest critic. For all the flack he gets for being too cocky he will criticize himself quite a bit.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

He is probably being sarcastic and thought it was good.


----------



## LAX187 (Feb 8, 2008)

JaffaTheHeel said:


> Punk really needs to lose this angsty gimmick that he has going IRL. I love CM Punk the wrestler, but Phil Brooks the man needs to stop acting like a spoiled teenager who thinks he's cooler than everybody else. The only criticism that could be made about the match was that Punk's workrate wasn't the same as Rollins'. He needs to have a beer or two and stop being wound so tight.


Amen just smoke a joint already!


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

It really was. Besides the small package botch and the bad hesitation over the tarantula submission, just no flow to it, felt very sloppy.

Maybe it's cause it was their first singles match or they were having an off day, but they could have done so much better.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Punk makes me :lmao. The match was fine, maybe a little bit underwhelming. Definitely not garbage :lol.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

It was a mediocre to decent match. Very sloppy. His matches with Ambrose were better. 

I don't see how that makes him arrogant or whatever. The guy is known to be really harsh on himself.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> It was a mediocre to decent match. Very sloppy. His matches with Ambrose were better.
> 
> I don't see how that makes him arrogant or whatever. The guy is known to be really harsh on himself.


Well he needs to clarify that he's talking about himself and stop dragging other people down with him.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

The match had a great storyline.
But was really mediocre, i can admit it, and Punk too, he knows when he's not filling his own expectatives.

A match between Rollins and Punk can be MUCH better than this.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

I think he wanted to give Rollins his best singles match. He did that with Ambrose their match in SD was great and so is their match in Raw. He said the same thing about his early matches with Morrison which I thought it was very good but it only got better later on as they never disappoint.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm sure there's an element of playing up to character, but also, I can understand why a talent would be critical of their own work when they know that things didn't work out as they'd planned/hoped.

During times when Chris Benoit was consider the best technical wrestler on the planet, he'd go backstage after a 4-5 star match and be obsessive about the things that went wrong.


----------



## Ejean830 (Nov 13, 2013)

He's so over it all. Read his other tweets from this morning.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Galactic One (Dec 18, 2013)

Twisted14 said:


> So... why are you here?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

The attitude of this guy.... Must be upset that Cena/Rollins killed Punk/Rollins.

And also, he's probably not being booked like he wants. Either way, come on man.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Ejean830 said:


> He's so over it all. Read his other tweets from this morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Yep. He's done with the full time stuff come next Spring.



> Coach ‏@CMPunk 1h
> 
> I'm sick of traveling.





> Coach ‏@CMPunk 1h
> 
> “@OriginolleY: @CMPunk Never knew making millions of dollars was so depressing.” Yes, it's quite drab.





> The Swellers ‏@TheSwellers 1h
> 
> @CMPunk they'll tell you how you should appreciate the opportunity, enjoy it, etc.. if they only knew. They wouldn't last a day. #giglife
> *Retweeted by Coach*





> Daniel Pappas ‏@RealDanPappas 1h
> 
> @CMPunk having u as champ was like having Hooks from Police Academy as Commandant but Orton as champ = having the fake Mahoney in charge.
> *Retweeted by Coach*


Good thing his name isn't Ziggler with a re-tweet like that. No, I take that back. Nothing can be more idiotic than saying you'd rather attend a Britney Spears concert than ever be WWE champion. What a moron.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Punk was sloppy during the whole match. Rollins was brilliant as always. And yeah, it was garbage and it's Punk's fault. In the other hand, Cena/Rollins was quite amazing.


----------



## LAX187 (Feb 8, 2008)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> The attitude of this guy.... Must be upset that Cena/Rollins killed Punk/Rollins.
> 
> And also, he's probably not being booked like he wants. Either way, come on man.


Right like the 434 day reign as champion wasn't enough, or being one of the biggest stars in the biggest wrestling promotions in the world. Its a pity cuz I like punk but his attitude is starting to make me dislike him


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Some of y'all take Punk too serious. lol.


----------



## LAX187 (Feb 8, 2008)

Happenstan said:


> Yep. He's done with the full time stuff come next Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah after the live event in Detroit this weekend he tweeted something about not having many of those left in him after his handicapped match with the shield


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't know. Like a lot of the talent, it seems like Punk is having a really rough time with travel. Given his interaction on Twitter today, he seems to just be trolling and being a grouch. That being said, I do find the air of apathy that surrounds him to be off putting. He just seems to be over it and that's not a matter of reading into anything or taking his tweets too seriously. Listen to any of his interviews with non-WWE outlets and he just doesn't seem to care.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice of him to admit it.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Father Todd Unctious said:


> I really wish he'd point out that it his entirely his fault that it was garbage. Rollins was superb as always.


Thank you :clap:

Completely agree with this. I thought Rollins carried him. 

Regardless of whether he is being serious or not that doesn't show Rollins in a good light and Punk shouldn't do things like that. Rollins is just making a name for himself in WWE/with its audience and slapping negitivty on a match like that is.... :no:

Shouldn't take it out on others because he is 'over it' - like dude you are an adult, act it. Stop throwing your toys out of your pram and acting petulant. Arguably he should be one of the guys putting over the talent in their entirety now (like Cena should too) and granted he is doing that (to a certain degree) but shit like this halts anything great he has already done.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> Yep. He's done with the full time stuff come next Spring.
> 
> Good thing his name isn't Ziggler with a re-tweet like that. No, I take that back. Nothing can be more idiotic than saying you'd rather attend a Britney Spears concert than ever be WWE champion. What a moron.


Wow, that "I'm sick of traveling" tweet is pretty much the nail in the coffin. If he's given a part-timer deal, he'll probably take it but otherwise, I assume he's going to leave completely for at least a year or so to rest up before returning with a RVD/Jericho kind of deal.

He's pretty upfront about it, he simply doesn't care anymore because he's done everything there is to do other than closing WM.


----------



## The.Rockbottom (Jul 10, 2011)

He likes and respects Rollins so if he does mean this I doubt he is calling Rollins out on it so much as himself. He probably means it was garbage in that it didn't live up to the potential, not that it was flat out bad.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Shows he still cares about his work if anything


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> Wow, that "I'm sick of traveling" tweet is pretty much the nail in the coffin. If he's given a part-timer deal, he'll probably take it but otherwise, I assume he's going to leave completely for at least a year or so to rest up before returning with a RVD/Jericho kind of deal.
> 
> He's pretty upfront about it, he simply doesn't care anymore because he's done everything there is to do other than closing WM.


Oh, yeah. I fully expect him to disappear from just after Wrestlemania until SS at the least.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

You can't say Rollins performance was Garbage. If he means his own performance then yeah ok, but Punk has been poor for a long time now and saying things like that seems a bit selfish really. Should give props to Rollins for showing the energy and enthusiasm Punk once had.


----------



## Organically Over (Dec 31, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Wow, that "I'm sick of traveling" tweet is pretty much the nail in the coffin. If he's given a part-timer deal, he'll probably take it but otherwise, I assume he's going to leave completely for at least a year or so to rest up before returning with a RVD/Jericho kind of deal.
> 
> He's pretty upfront about it, he simply doesn't care anymore because he's done everything there is to do other than closing WM.


He's also never won the Rumble or done a bunch of other stuff. He hasn't had a storied career and won't be looked back on as one of the greatest.


----------



## Nasul (Dec 2, 2012)

It wasn't really good, so I understand him not liking what happened. I don't think he's criticizing Rollins...just the match itself. Said the same thing about most of his matches with Morrison he had at the begining


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

We can argue as long as the day is long what Punk may have meant by his tweet. But on the face of it, if you don't know Punk's personal opinion on Rollins it seems as if he has tarnished Rollins with the same the brush as the match by extension. I'm sure Punk wouldn't have appreciated the same thing being said about a match of his by a veteran when he was now coming on the scene in the WWE.

If Punk had responded with ' it could have been better' instead of 'garbage' it would have come across a lot better. But apparently he's out of fucks to give.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

Brilliant artists are Always the hardest on themselves and can never truly appreciate the genius and beauty of their own work.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

heyman deciple said:


> Brilliant artists are Always the hardest on themselves and can never truly appreciate the genius and beauty of their own work.


That's true. But what does this have to do with Punk?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Entertaining match but two AWFUL botches from Punk.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Still upset is he ?
> 
> He must have had his Rumble win pulled, combined with *the impending arrival of Big Dave who's going to steal his woman.*


Big Dave don't do double chins. :batista2


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

heyman deciple said:


> Brilliant artists are Always the hardest on themselves and can never truly appreciate the genius and beauty of their own work.


Jesus Christ,get off his dick.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The OP says nothing about it being garbage. Am I missing the quote or are people just assuming he said it?


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

The match was good but there were some hick ups i suppose thats why he isnt happy.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

It's beginning to look more and more like Punk is completely burnt out at this time. They should've had The Shield take him out of action in the 1 v 3 match so he could heal up and get psyched again.

But no.

If Vince/Creative screws him over at WMXXX, event/build/match-wise I can easily see him not re-signing with WWE when his contract ends in June/July.


----------



## DutchSchultz (Nov 2, 2013)

He's spot on. Rollins carried him through the whole match.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I think Punk left much to be desired. Seth Rollins looked okay for the most part, but I was really disappointed with CM Punk's delivery. It looked sloppy and just flat out lazy on his part and if Rollins weren't so quick on his feet then it might have come out even worse.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Well it could've been better but Punk is quite a blunt guy, it's probably more to do with being unsatisfied with the way he is currently performing than trying to put down Rollins.


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

Being negative just seems to be his thing. It's been obvious since June that he's completely disinterested in what he's doing. He's like a kid whose parents are forcing him to play a sport he doesn't like.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Not a garbage match by any means. I expected it to be much better as both are great in ring performers but even with a few botches, it still was the second best match of the entire Raw.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Match wasn't bad at all and no one got carried. Ridiculous.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

at least punk is honest
he was very sloppy in this match
it was a good match just not great esp like the rollins vs Cena match


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

A Man Named Bruce said:


> The OP says nothing about it being garbage. Am I missing the quote or are people just assuming he said it?


Honestly, I can't make hide-nor-hair of twitter messages. I just kinda went with the thread.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

He's right, they picked it up a little bit towards the end but for as good as both of them are that match was mostly a disjointed mess. 90% of it was Punks fault to, if he had been in there with somebody other than Rollins, who's good enough to cover up somebody else's mistakes, it would have been an even bigger disaster than it was.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

A Man Named Bruce said:


> The OP says nothing about it being garbage. Am I missing the quote or are people just assuming he said it?


It clearly does. The guy he responded to has his tweet in quotation and Punk responds to it with "it was garbage" right at the end of the tweet. Go check out Punk's own twitter account if you don't believe it.

http://twitter.com/CMPunk/with_replies


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

some people jumped the gun here. he isn't blaming Rollins, in fact he is a huge proponent of Rollins. with that put into consideration he probably felt that he didn't show people the best in Rollins as a vet and feels disappointed in himself.

at least he has the courage and introspective qualities to openly say it sucked and wanted to point that out to people to not let that define Rollins for anyone.

it actually reaffirms that he knows it could have been so much better. judging by his recent twitter activity he seems really down lately. sometimes the money you make is irrelevant if you have lost your heart in it and feel emotionally drained. if he got a proper break he might even come back but right now hes burnt out and he realizes it. it must be a depressing thing to realize when that is all you've done since you were a teenager.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Eddie Ray said:


> some people jumped the gun here. he isn't blaming Rollins, in fact he is a huge proponent of Rollins. with that put into consideration he probably felt that he didn't show people the best in Rollins as a vet and feels disappointed in himself.
> 
> at least he has the courage and introspective qualities to openly say it sucked and wanted to point that out to people to not let that define Rollins for anyone.
> 
> it actually reaffirms that he knows it could have been so much better. judging by his recent twitter activity he seems really down lately. sometimes the money you make is irrelevant if you have lost your heart in it and feel emotionally drained. if he got a proper break he might even come back but right now hes burnt out and he realizes it. it must be a depressing thing to realize when that is all you've done since you were a teenager.


I've often contemplated whether mandatory rest periods for talent would be beneficial. It's not like they don't have a full roster that can cover the slack. Would also keep talent from overexposure, health problems and burn-out, while spreading the television time more evenly and keeping things fresh.

But hey, what do I know?


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

777 said:


> I've often contemplated whether mandatory rest periods for talent would be beneficial. It's not like they don't have a full roster that can cover the slack. Would also keep talent from overexposure, health problems and burn-out, while spreading the television time more evenly and keeping things fresh.
> 
> But hey, what do I know?


I think thats a great idea. especially considering the number of house shows they have to do. its inhuman to expect talent to not burn out from such a busy schedule.


----------



## Hawkamania (Sep 9, 2009)

As others have stated, he's just ready for a break.


----------



## Steve-a-maniac (Sep 2, 2013)

The great irony in all of this is that if the fan had been the one to call the match garbage, Punk probably would have fired back with some snarky, smart-ass remark implying that the fan doesn't know shit about wrestling. And I'm saying this as a huge CM Punk mark.


----------



## Moxie (Nov 7, 2013)

If anything, it was his fault :renee


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

The match was a little sloppy, not neccesarily garbage, but I know Punk and Rollins could have a better match. Punk has stated before that he is his worst critic. Punk knows he's better than the effort he put out last night. To him, it was probably a bad night. Or maybe, he called it garbage after watching Harper and Bryan put on a instant classic. Lol. Or maybe he is just being self deprecating like he usually is.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

God twitter talk is so fucking stupid. Who said what and what match?

Edit: Didn't watch RAW so I guess Rollins and Punk had a match. Without even watching it let me guess, Punk was sloppy and botchy? 

Punk has been sloppy for most of 2013 and even in his prime messed up on a regular basis. I still find it insulting to the entirety of Pro Wrestling that he is allowed to call himself the "Best In The World"


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I thought the match was fine. Rollins carried it though.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

If HHH had that match with Rollins it would be nominated for moty at the Slammys.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Brodus Clay said:


> Entertaining match but two AWFUL botches from Punk.


How is it a Punk botch when Rollins doesn't run to the corner for the spot?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> How is it a Punk botch when Rollins doesn't run to the corner for the spot?


I don't think The Flash would have made it to the corner before Punk started his move.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Meh not a big deal, he thought the match was garbage and could have been so much better. I guess because it's Punk it needs to be a big deal. Wouldn't be surprised if this thread starts getting filled with anti Punk posters though, just seems like a kind thread that would attract them :draper2


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't blame him for saying that. He was probably pissed at his performance since he was pretty sloppy in that match.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hannibal Lector said:


> I don't think The Flash would have made it to the corner before Punk started his move.


:ti


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I am looking forward to Punks match with Reigns though!


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Next time they wrestle it will maybe inspire them to better things.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

"I was garbage" - Punk


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Just watched it and both botches were so minimal and both recoverys were natural and well done. Talk about blowing something completely out of proportion.

Damn that was an enjoyable match. Punk is just being too hard on himself I guess.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

I think Punk enjoys pissing you guys off more then Vince does. :lmao

Seriously, you guys care way too much about analyzing something that he probably wrote in 5 seconds. Can't judge the match quality cause I didn't watch it, but it probably was average at best.

Some of you posters gotta stop taking shit so personally though, Good Lord who gives a fuck about any of these guys IRL & what they are really like? It's wrestling, if everybody acted like Jesus it wouldn't be half as entertaining - pricks, assholes & morons are what make things good - if every athlete in the world acted humble, calm & Barry Sanders like it would be boring as shit - well to me anyways.

And by Barry Sanders like I mean his humble personality, not his athletic performance. I just mean the TO's of the world make things more interesting, the Jack Lamberts ... you know, the not so righteous peeps.


----------



## TheWeasel (Jun 18, 2013)

Punk's a bit angsty and has an attitude...Not a big deal really. The match itself was pretty mediocre, Punk was a bit sloppy, he didn't like it...So? It was a 10 minute match I don't think it was meant to be particularly stellar and as for "Dragging Rollins down" I'd probably think Rollins agrees with Punk, he takes a lot of pride in his work. A bit of miscommunication, not the best match they could have had, Punk acknowledged it. That's it.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Few words from him on Twitter are enough to bait a big thread like this :lmao

Funniest thing are his haters who fuel themselves after every single thing he says or makes :lol


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Hannibal Lector said:


> I don't think The Flash would have made it to the corner before Punk started his move.


Thinking it's impossible shows how little you know about wrestling. He can/should run while pushing him but he missed the mark or something.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

How is it that Punk even realizes his work ethic is garbage and his fans STILL think he put on a good match!?.... hahahaha smh


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

FalseKing said:


> Few words from him on Twitter are enough to bait a big thread like this :lmao
> 
> Funniest thing are his haters who fuel themselves after every single thing he says or makes :lol


Yes, i'm a hater, which is why I have Punk on my sig alongside Batista and Undertaker.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Punk is trolling everybody, & everybody's falling for it. fpalm


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

JoMoxRKO said:


> How is it that Punk even realizes his work ethic is garbage and his fans STILL think he put on a good match!?.... hahahaha smh


I'm no Punk fan, in fact I've been criticizing his mediocre performances for the past 2 years yet I thought the match was great. I don't see how 2 minor botches evoke such a reaction. The match was fine.


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

The match wasn't garbage, but wasn't great. I personally enjoyed the match, thought it was solid for an opening match on Raw. Punk is probably just trying to troll the internet. It's weird because Punk's main fan-base are internet smarks, and he never misses an opportunity to diss or troll them. Punk loves going against the grain of his own fan-base.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Father Todd Unctious said:


> I really wish he'd point out that it his entirely his fault that it was garbage. Rollins was superb as always.


Thank You. That shit was on Punk.

Hopefully people now realize how smooth and good Randy Orton is in the ring.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Gene_Wilder said:


> Thank You. That shit was on Punk.
> 
> Hopefully people now realize* how smooth and good Randy Orton is in the ring*.


:russo


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well maybe he should stop half assing it in the ring like he has been since after SummerSlam. I mean for fuck sake Cena put on a better match with Rollins.
He's clearly been in sulk mode and his little high school drama at Tribute for the Troops obviously has made him sulk even more.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Gene_Wilder said:


> Thank You. That shit was on Punk.
> 
> Hopefully people now realize how smooth and good Randy Orton is in the ring.


Yeah Orton moves are very hard to perform to the point he's god at doing them in slow mode.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Sonnen Says said:


> Yeah Orton moves are very hard to perform to the point he's god at doing them in slow mode.


HAHAHAHAH! Try again bitch, everybody knows Orton is a natural. CM Punk? Uhh...no. Tell him to stop doing that awful elbow drop too. 

CM Punk botched some rather simple moves.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao at people shitting on him for giving his opinion. I don't think it was garbage, but it certainly wasn't as good as I was expecting. Could be chalked up as a good, albeit disappointing match considering the competitors involved. Could just be they just have little chemistry, as the Punk matches with Ambrose were better and I'd put Rollins>Ambrose in the ring.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Gene_Wilder said:


> HAHAHAHAH! Try again bitch, everybody knows Orton is a natural. CM Punk? Uhh...no. Tell him to stop doing that awful elbow drop too.
> 
> CM Punk botched some rather simple moves.


So you're saying Orton moves are hard to perform? Dude is slow as fuck and the last time this guy had a great match was 4 years ago. Orton best matches aren't even close to Punks best. Also why name calling you idiot. Cant you have a normal conversation, you Orton marks take things way too seriously.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ungratefulness said:


> Yep, I was saying it during the show, so many botches.


Because botches = it was garbage.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Sonnen Says said:


> So you're saying Orton moves are hard to perform? Dude is slow as fuck and the last time this guy had a great match was 4 years ago. Orton best matches aren't even close to Punks best. Also why name calling you idiot. Cant you have a normal conversation, you Orton marks take things way too seriously.


Punk struggled to have a good match with Seth that's saying something. The only good matches he had this year was against the part timers. Overall Orton has had better matches than Punk this year. And I'm not hating on Punk because him and Orton are my favs on the roster but it's the truth.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

superuser1 said:


> Punk struggled to have a good match with Seth that's saying something. The only good matches he had this year was against the part timers. Overall Orton has had better matches than Punk this year. And I'm not hating on Punk because him and Orton are my favs on the roster but it's the truth.


Not to turn this into a Punk vs. Orton thread (although it looks like it's already started), but I disagree. Punk's had good matches with Cena, Ambrose, Harper, and even Big E and Fandango (in addition to the part-timers Lesnar, Taker, and Jericho, as well as Seth Rollins which you already pointed out). Orton's had good matches with Cody, Goldust, and Bryan (after having a number of below average ones with him), but that'd be it in my books. So I don't think Orton has had anywhere near the quality of matches that Punk has had with the number of opponents Punk has had.

And again, this is not to turn this into a Punk vs. Orton thread, but rather point out Punk's catalog of matches this year seems to be very underrated. He has arguably the two best matches of the year, another MOTYC with Cena on Raw, gave Rock two of his three best matches since returning, did a great job with Jericho a couple of times, his first match with Ambrose was awesome, as was the 3-on-1 handicap match he was in if you want to count that (it's not a singles match, but Punk was the only one on his team), not to mention the singles match goodies with the above, I'd say Punk's match catalog is only beat out this year by Bryan, The Shield as a unit (and maybe Rollins on his own), and maybe Cesaro (had two of the best matches of the year with Bryan and Ziggler, plus a match with this Zayn (or however you spell his name) on NXT which has received rave reviews... and of course he's mad consistent in the ring in general).


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

ThePandagirl20 said:


> The match wasn't garbage, but wasn't great. I personally enjoyed the match, thought it was solid for an opening match on Raw. Punk is probably just trying to troll the internet. It's weird because Punk's main fan-base are internet smarks, and he never misses an opportunity to diss or troll them. Punk loves going against the grain of his own fan-base.


How the fuck is calling the match garbage "dissing and trolling them"?

He just felt the match wasn't good. I seriously don't even understand how this is a big deal.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

superuser1 said:


> Punk struggled to have a good match with Seth that's saying something. The only good matches he had this year was against the part timers. Overall Orton has had better matches than Punk this year. And I'm not hating on Punk because him and Orton are my favs on the roster but it's the truth.


Lol so you think just because Punk/Rollins had one underwhelming match it means he's shit. I'm pretty sure next time it will be much better. It was a good match anyway. Also Punk didn't have matches in Raw with a lot of guys this year. 

Better matches not sure if serious. Punk matches with those part timers are this best this year. Punk matches with Ambrose and Cena have been great. Possibly Ambrose best singles match. Orton had shitty matches this year especially ever since he won the title. Just be real here Orton last great match was 4 years ago.


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

DutchSchultz said:


> He's spot on. Rollins carried him through the whole match.


He's been getting carried since wrestling Jericho at Payback imo. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Deptford said:


> "I was garbage" - Punk


Accurate translation of Punks twitter post.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sonnen Says said:


> So you're saying Orton moves are hard to perform? Dude is slow as fuck and *the last time this guy had a great match was 4 years ago.*


Errr, no. He had a great match with Bryan only two weeks ago. Even most Orton haters admitted it was pretty good and it got "This is awesome" chants twice. Plus it's only been a little over two years since the excellent Christian series.

As for performing his moves, I have never seen anyone do the scoop slam as perfectly as he does it. Specially whenever he's countered RVD's rolling thunder. Never seen a better crossbody than the one he did back when he was the Legend Killer, one of the best dropkicks in the biz and that gutwrench neckbreaker he's done a few times here and there has been a thing of beauty.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

How'd this turn into a Orton vs Punk thread? That's random as fuck. Both are under performing, but Orton is worse, as he's the champ and is closing ppvs.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

almost 2014 and i still don't understand twitter's format for those "Tweets"
like wtf is this suppose to mean?
Coach ‏@CMPunk 15m
“@RMB316: @CMPunk IM sure you hear this a lot. Good match on #Raw really enjoyed it. Keep it up all the best in 2014” it was garbage. 

is punk replying to someone? who is coach? is that 2 quotes in one or is he being sarcastic?


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Errr, no. He had a great match with Bryan only two weeks ago. Even most Orton haters admitted it was pretty good and it got "This is awesome" chants twice. Plus it's only been a little over two years since the excellent Christian series.
> 
> As for performing his moves, I have never seen anyone do the scoop slam as perfectly as he does it. Specially whenever he's countered RVD's rolling thunder. Never seen a better crossbody than the one he did back when he was the Legend Killer, one of the best dropkicks in the biz and that gutwrench neckbreaker he's done a few times here and there has been a thing of beauty.


It was pretty good but not great to the point I can call it MOTY or best RAW match of the year. He had a lot of average/good matches this year not one that I thought it belongs in top 10 or 15 best matches of this year. 

Joe does the best scoop slam I ever seen he makes Orton one looks nothing compared. Also mentioning a drop kick or crossbody or gutwrench doesn't help they are basic moves that a lot can perform to perfection. There is a lot of moves that Orton will not be able to do like a reverse huricanrana or a normal hurricanrana or do numerous technical moves his style is far from that he uses the same moves every match he doesn't mix up.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Are we sure this isn't just contrarian-on-twitter Punk being contrarian-on-twitter Punk? Someone says try like it, he says it was bad. He's always like that on Twitter. If someone told him the sky was blue he would say its red and then block them.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

Gene_Wilder said:


> Thank You. That shit was on Punk.
> 
> Hopefully people now realize how smooth and good Randy Orton is in the ring.


:lol The guy that botch almost 10 times in his match with the Big Show ang get "boring" chants? STFU. The worst Punk match is far more entertaining than almost in everything that Orton has been involved lately.

As punk knows the match was mediocre, i know that Rollins will agree too. This two motherfuckers can do something really epic if they want.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sonnen Says said:


> It was pretty good but not great to the point I can call it MOTY or best RAW match of the year. He had a lot of average/good matches this year not one that I thought it belongs in top 10 or 15 best matches of this year.
> 
> Joe does the best scoop slam I ever seen he makes Orton one looks nothing compared. Also mentioning a drop kick or crossbody or gutwrench doesn't help they are basic moves that a lot can perform to perfection. There is a lot of moves that Orton will not be able to do like a reverse huricanrana or a normal hurricanrana or do numerous technical moves his style is far from that he uses the same moves every match he doesn't mix up.


I have never seen anyone else do that gutwrench move. It's far from basic to hold somebody on one shoulder the way he does. And so what he doesn't do hurricanranas? Is it the new rule for wrestlers to be great that they have to do some "cool" move? Ric Flair didn't do any cool flips but he's still one of the greatest of all time.

And doesn't everyone in WWE use the same moves? Everyone has a moveset that they follow.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> I have never seen anyone else do that gutwrench move. It's far from basic to hold somebody on one shoulder the way he does. And so what he doesn't do hurricanranas? Is it the new rule for wrestlers to be great that they have to do some "cool" move? Ric Flair didn't do any cool flips but he's still one of the greatest of all time.
> 
> And doesn't everyone in WWE use the same moves? Everyone has a moveset that they follow.


Gutwrench is a move that basically has a lot of variations. I have seen a lot that does it. It's a matter of how many hard moves Orton can pull not that he's not good in the ring. Punk does a lot of moves only very few that doesn't click right like the elbow drop it's basically not something he can perform to perfection every time. Other than that Punk can pull of hard technical moves and is able to do high flying moves greatly.

Sure but they mix up


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

The Gutwrench is a complicated unused move? :ex:


----------



## Crimson-Mask (Dec 27, 2013)

I smell pointless heel turn...


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Look, I'm not gonna sit here and lie I'm one of the bigger Punk marks on this forum I'll admit it, but after last night I'm starting to get extremely pissed off with his direction and also the way his been carrying himself lately.

The way I compare it all, is if we were to rewind 365 days ago. He was in the latter part of his historic 434 day title reign, and getting ready for quite possibly the biggest match of his career. His entire look was so much better, now he looks like he never sleeps, he has that ugly hairstyle with the ridiculous mutton chops, he acts disinterested, looks like his going through the motions and honestly hasn't put a good match on since Summerslam. I did just post about his physique, that doesn't bother me at all, but he was in way better shape this time last year.

The way I see it is, if he doesn't wanna be there it's time to give it up at Mania, his matches are lazy, his botching some certain moves, and his moveset is honestly no and I mean no where near as smooth as it was this time last year. His usual heel drop kick, neck breaker, followed by his high knee and flying elbow are so sloppy these day's it's awful. His GTS' doesn't even look legit anymore and honestly is really sad. I get the vibe that he isn't happy at all with his current direction but that can't be an excuse, I just don't think his putting in 100%.

I may be being extremely picky but it's been annoying me for months, way back during his Heyman feud, but things don't look any better. It's a sad state of affairs because he is easily the most talented all round performer on the roster, and still so over with the crowd and has achieved everything bar closing Mania. But I see the end being extremely near for Punk.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

Punk being a moron again. He chants "Best in the World" every show yet admits how bad he is on twitter.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ummm, I actually don't blame Punk for half-assing it. He has his spot. Its better than most on the roster. Why bother going the extra mile? There isn't any evidence that excellent in ring work matters. It reminds me of when Orton was half-assing it on Smackdown during his punishment days.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

He knows it could have been better and he is admitting it himself. That's it. He always sees room for improvement and that's good. Not sure why so many people are criticizing him.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I actually thought the match was fine. Botches aside, I don't see why so many users criticize the match as being very bad, sure, it wasn't as good as Cena Rollins, but it was decent, nonetheless. At least, in my opinion.

I think Punk is just very sloppy at times, in the ring. But, on average, he is far more entertaining to me in-ring wise(as well as in other fields) than Cena, on average. I don't know what this tweet is all about, but I see it as rather pointless, regardless of Punk's point in posting that. Because I don't view yesterday's match as garbage. Even if he does feel that way, what's the point of tweeting it out to the public?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

It was good, but I expected those two to put on a GREAT match and they had about 15-20 minutes on television to do so. The sloppiness early on took a lot out of it imo, but the ending was great. Rollins was fantastic, Punk didn't look into it.

Crazy that Cena had a better match with Rollins than Punk though. Not something I expected at all considering Punk and Rollins' backgrounds.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I can see why Punk doesn't win "Employee of the month" awards with that attitude. He was sloppier than usual in the match and needs to get his game back on before Mania.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Like, I don't even care about who botched when. 

I just don't like Punk's attitude. He's sending a clear message: that he doesn't love his job anymore. He came back from a rest period more tired than ever. Guys like Cena, who love what they do, come back early and look at him, he's been better than he's been in a long time. 

There was a time when CM Punk was my favorite wrestler out of his peers. But he's gotten so pissy and unmotivated and lazy and hey, that's alright. We all fall in and out love. But this is the wrong business to hate and also be a part of. So hang it up for goodness sake man. If that's how he feels. That negative energy really comes through and bogs down all of his performances.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Exactly. CM Punk during his SES or even his time before the Pipebomb was fully motivated, committed to his job, had a good attitude and work ethic and it showed. He was my favorite. 

Right now, I get that he is kinda directionless but all this negativity makes him hard to like. It would work if he made up for it with his performances but he's been too sloppy and going through the motions since the Lesnar match. And there wasn't a reason to be such a smartass about it on Twitter. Why can't one be humble instead? Say that it could be better or that it wasn't up to their best? Calling it garbage doesn't look good on Rollins' part either when Rollins was the one doing most of the work on Monday.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I am a huge punk fan, have been since his debut. That match wasn't as good as it could have been he admits it and his been sloppy as hell as of late except for that series with ambrose. In saying that jesus christ get off his dick calling him an artist that doesnt appreciate the beauty and genius of his work, buddy if you were a WWE diva youd be getting rid of AJ in a truly psychotic way just so you can be with the guy (this is directed to that one quote i saw in this thread that was downright creepy) Don't overrate the guy his one of the best on the roster but is capable of having horrible matches. Id put Bryan who if he isnt wrestling i find boring in ring matches and it pains me to say this a few Cena matches since his return ahead of this. Hell that Cena-Rollins match was great.

The guy had a bad night and admits it, dont shit on him cause he can own up to it and dont cuddle him like he just stubbed his toe and needs his mothers breast.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Ummm, I actually don't blame Punk for half-assing it. He has his spot. Its better than most on the roster. [bWhy bother going the extra mile?[/b] There isn't any evidence that excellent in ring work matters. It reminds me of when Orton was half-assing it on Smackdown during his punishment days.


For the benefit of the fucking viewers. So that we're getting the "Best in the World". He can't control his booking or his spot, but he could still try to give us the best possible performance. Jericho sure as hell always did, even when the companies he worked for treated him like shit. Same with Stone Cold. Same with Shawn Michaels. John Nitro. Every great performer. Are you that much of a mark for the guy that you justify him not trying and giving you a lesser quality product? He's just wasting his and your time.

If a guy like the Miz goes out and does his very best and even goes that extra mile in his performances, even if it may not be as good as Punk's usual shit, I will respect the Miz a lot more than Punk.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Anyone notice Cena post injury has been better in the ring than Punk? Not that many people will admit it. Punk has more ability but it means nothing if you don't care enough to show it. He needs a long vacation and hopefully some time to contemplate and be the Punk he was in 2011.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> For the benefit of the fucking viewers. So that we're getting the "Best in the World". He can't control his booking or his spot, but he could still try to give us the best possible performance. Jericho sure as hell always did, even when the companies he worked for treated him like shit. Same with Stone Cold. Same with Shawn Michaels. John Nitro. Every great performer. Are you that much of a mark for the guy that you justify him not trying and giving you a lesser quality product? He's just wasting his and your time.
> 
> If a guy like the Miz goes out and does his very best and even goes that extra mile in his performances, even if it may not be as good as Punk's usual shit, I will respect the Miz a lot more than Punk.


Ha! I'm not that big a CM Punk fan currently. All I'm saying is wrestling is a grid and I get that wrestlers aren't always going to bring their A game. Really good NBA Teams take quarters off because they know they can make a run at any time.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

I think Punk is just upset with himself to be honest, nothing to hate on here. Punk was pretty shit, looked slow and sloppy.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

In the ring: Seth Rollins >>> CM Punk


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Ha! I'm not that big a CM Punk fan currently. All I'm saying is wrestling is a grid and I get that wrestlers aren't always going to bring their A game. Really good NBA Teams take quarters off because they know they can make a run at any time.


This isn't the NBA. And I'm not CM Punk. As a fan of the programming, good performances should be the endgame. They are not a means to the end of getting some prop belt. The performance is the end in and of itself. Again, this isn't the NBA where winning the thing is the point. And this isn't about someone "not always bringing their A game" this is about someone capable of a much higher level of performance being an absolute schmuck about his job. A lazy schmuck. 

Like, he's made enough money so I'm really not about to feel sorry for him. Guy needs to buck up or bow out, he's becoming an insult to his own former excellence. Not on the level of Flair, yet, but no reason to let it sink that low.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

TommyWCECM said:


> The guy had a bad night and admits it, dont shit on him cause he can own up to it and dont cuddle him like he just stubbed his toe and needs his mothers breast.


You've missed the point man. It's not that he admitted he had a bad match, it's *HOW* he admitted it. Whether he meant to or not, he totally kicked Rollins in the balls with that tweet. I can't begin to fathom how an up and coming Punk would have reacted to a vet making that same tweet at Punk's expense.


EDIT: The poster above who said Punk doesn't care to put in any extra effort cause his spot is set is correct. WWE has shown what they do to people who get over on their own like a Ryder or Bryan. I call it death by 1000 cuts. "Oh, we're pushing Ryder. He's working with a main eventer like Cena." In reality he's getting his balls taken off on live tv. "Oh, Bryan's getting pushed. He's headlined 3 PPV." And all the while they undercut him as a "B player" who doesn't deserve it. It's the outward appearance of a push but in reality that push has so many little cuts that the guy bleeds out.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Exactly. CM Punk during his SES or even his time before the Pipebomb was fully motivated, committed to his job, had a good attitude and work ethic and it showed. He was my favorite.
> 
> Right now, I get that he is kinda directionless but all this negativity makes him hard to like. It would work if he made up for it with his performances but he's been too sloppy and going through the motions since the Lesnar match. And there wasn't a reason to be such a smartass about it on Twitter. Why can't one be humble instead? Say that it could be better or that it wasn't up to their best? Calling it garbage doesn't look good on Rollins' part either when Rollins was the one doing most of the work on Monday.


Exactly my point, I can't believe I'm saying this but I'm struggling to support him right now. One thing could change it all but it's getting extremely frustating when I try and find positives on his behalf to convince myself he is motivated when all he is showing is negatives.

And yea during his SES days and up until he lost the title at RR in 2013 he was so motivated, now well..... yea not so much.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

The botches were awful... I mean really really bad. Punk's just being honest though, but yeah, not sure how people could think that match was great (I heard some this is awesome chants lol). At least Punk isn't sugar coating it, happens to every wrestler though here or there.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

This is honestly surprising, but oh well. If he says it was garbage to him, let him be. Maybe he's tired of being treated like crap nowadays, he's never main eventing, always in the midcard for buys. It's pretty unfair tbh, Punk worked his ass off to get where he is today, HE DOESN'T DO DRUGS, but WWE prefers to push the steroided, drug abusing freaks? WOW.. #PunkNotAmmused


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

That's such an ugly way of going about being a wrestler though. I point to Jericho again because he's a performer who I really respect. I guarantee that his thought process was something like

"Well, it sucks that I'm out of the main event again but these people don't really control my booking and they paid to see a good show."

Even if you're not exactly where you want, you still have the ability to show the peeps why you have a roster spot in the first place. Not only can I not respect someone who has their head so far up their own ass that they can't give me a show and choose to waste my time by not even trying, but I can't help but disrespect someone like that.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

it had botches and wasn't as good as cena's match for sure. not garbage though. punk has lost his coolness factor for me.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

It's obvious that his heart isn't in it now and since his return, he didn't put on many good matches. He should have a good match at Wrestlemania XXX, put over someone and have a loooooooooooong break until he can be good again and is a fan of wrestling once again just like Jericho did


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh my god, this is why SHIELD marks annoy the shit out of me. 

"HE SAID IT'S GARBAGBE, HE'S AUTOMATICALLY BLAMING ROLLINS."

No, find me that in his tweet. Seriously, find me that. I'd love to see where he blames Rollins for that match. I'd love to. 

I really want to know why this tweet suddenly just spawned out "SEE, PUNK IS IGNORANT. PUNK JUST DOESN'T CARE."

It's obvious he cares about his own in ring quality, but I'm not surprised a bunch of notorious ass-hats would break two words down into this amazing confession that Punk hates where he is right now, and that he apparently hates Seth Rollins and blamed him for the match. 

Bravo folks, bravo. Whenever I dare question the intelligence of wrestling fans, I can come to threads like this, and BAM. Doubt removed.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

Coyotex said:


> almost 2014 and i still don't understand twitter's format for those "Tweets"
> like wtf is this suppose to mean?
> Coach ‏@CMPunk 15m
> “@RMB316: @CMPunk IM sure you hear this a lot. Good match on #Raw really enjoyed it. Keep it up all the best in 2014” it was garbage.
> ...


it goes like this :
Viewed name @registration name
"@registration name of the person he replies to : That persons message" and the reply itself.
Hope you understand , i get confused sometimes too


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

LAX187 said:


> Amen just smoke a joint already!


Yeah because drugs are the answer to everything


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

I agree the match was shit. If the same match had been done by Cena and del rio nobody would say its good. For the Love of god people were chanting this is awsome before the match had even begun because it was punk n rollins in there.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

His fault. Punk looked flabby and gassed after coming back from Christmas break. He probably didn't do any cardio or working out to keep himself physically ready to compete.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> His fault. Punk looked flabby and gassed after coming back from Christmas break. He probably didn't do any cardio or working out to keep himself physically ready to compete.


What the hell are you talking about? 

Gassed? Do you know what that term means or are you just going with the rest of the people here?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

He did look gassed in his Payback return against Jericho. And after his Lesnar match, he has been mailing it in pretty much all the time. Compare it to someone like Daniel Bryan or Rollins/Reigns who give their 100% every time and it doesn't look good.

Since Summerslam, Punk's been looking like RVD in TNA.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

without botches, a match is better


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Punk has high expectations of him self. That is the standard he has set.


----------



## showtime123 (Nov 30, 2011)

They look like the same person


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lol

Punk's time of the month again, is it? Guy hasn't given a single fuck since the Lesnar match. I guess he knows all his top programs are dried up. Nowhere to go from here but down buddy. He isn't getting that Wrestlemania main event either so long as all the top guys are still around. Stay mad, Punk. Stay mad.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

He probably think Rollins did well and thinks he did shit.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

_I admit some parts were sloppy and slow. Punk wasnt that good in that match and Rollins did really well with his selling and him being resilient. Not being biased as I am a Rollins mark. Cena vs Rollins match was better, both sold their moves really well and had a better pace and storytelling._


----------



## Pink Princess (Sep 4, 2012)

Punk needs to take a page out of Kanye Wests book, everything he does should be damn near godly in his mind


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Punk should not have come back at Payback. He should have sat his ass at home, healing up, until Summer Slam and a decent program.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I enjoyed the match, good to see that CM Punk may want to do better though.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I enjoyed the match, good to see that CM Punk may want to do better though.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

When was Cena/Rollins?

I thought the Punk/Rollins match was alright, nothing that special though, Bryan/Rollins earlier in the year was much better.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

He's way too hard on himself. The match was good. I liked it and it made Rollins look strong as hell too.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Seems to be always down on himself about everything.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

rbhayek said:


> He's way too hard on himself. The match was good. I liked it and it made Rollins look strong as hell too.


Rollins made himself look good in that match. Something is up with Punk. His effort lately seems a bit 'off'.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Doc said:


> Rollins made himself look good in that match. Something is up with Punk. His effort lately seems a bit 'off'.


Does it really matter? The match itself made Rollins look good. it takes two to tango.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

rbhayek said:


> Does it really matter? The match itself made Rollins look good. it takes two to tango.


Except you know something's wrong when CENA of all people made Rollins look better. Daniel Bryan's in the same mid card like spot after main eventing PPVs and he's giving it his all every night. I'm sure he criticizes himself on his matches too but he sure as hell doesn't act like a angsty teenager bitching about his life.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Rick_James said:


> The botches were awful... I mean really really bad. Punk's just being honest though, but yeah, not sure how people could think that match was great (I heard some this is awesome chants lol). At least Punk isn't sugar coating it, happens to every wrestler though here or there.


In what way were they even bad? Those were some of the most minimal easily ignored botches out there and were recovered naturally/fluidly. 

Stop acting like a god damn drama queen with this guys.

I think Punk has been shit in 2013 and constantly am hard on his performances but I wouldn't put that match far behind the Bryan/Rollins matches. I can't stand 2013 Punk but can admit when people are being overly hard on Punk just because they dislike him and are given the opportunity.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

meh


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

He was disappointed last year because he had to face the Undertaker at WM, so imagine what he might think about an average Raw match :


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

LAX187 said:


> Right like the 434 day reign as champion wasn't enough, or being one of the biggest stars in the biggest wrestling promotions in the world. Its a pity cuz I like punk but his attitude is starting to make me dislike him


It was a long title run, but with no substance.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

cl_theo said:


> Except you know something's wrong when CENA of all people made Rollins look better. Daniel Bryan's in the same mid card like spot after main eventing PPVs and he's giving it his all every night. I'm sure he criticizes himself on his matches too but he sure as hell doesn't act like a angsty teenager bitching about his life.


That is CM Punk though. Rollins looked very believable and had Punk pinned. That didn't happen with Cena. And Daniel Bryan is upper card, not mid card.


----------



## HJ23 (Dec 26, 2013)

He doesn't look like he wants to be there, and that could probably be because he believes he is being booked bad.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

roadkill_ said:


> I didn't watch it because Punk and WWE suck.


:kobe

Then go away. What a pathetic and stupid post.


----------



## 99chocking (Dec 28, 2013)

I presume it was sarcasm or him trying to be funny on twitter. He's like it all the time and will block people over the stupidest of things. As for the match, it was alright just an obvious botch or two.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

People still going with Cena can't wrestle huh?


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

A couple of botches but still a good match. These things happen every now and then.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

What else did you expect from Philip "Botch-a-mania" Brooks?


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Jesus Christ the posts in this thread are phenomenal... imagine the pages if he praised the match.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

This really doesn't help Seth Rollins. He has impressed me so much with his last two television matches.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Is this not an in-character tweet? :kobe


Anyway I thought the match was alright. I definitely expected more between the two because they're both good talents but it seems like Punk can only work well with certain guys. A lot of people know I'm one of the few people that recognise Ryback's true ability and the fact he can wrestle (see his match with Cena at Extreme Rules 2013) but for some reason his worst matches are with Punk, and Punk's worst matches are with Ryback.

Anyway, I digress. Rollins/Punk on Raw was an acceptable match. Definitely underwhelming and worse than expected, like many people have noted here, it was because Punk was working very sloppy. I specifically remember Punk trying an awkward roll into a small package that, honestly, I couldn't blame Rollins for. It was a weird, transition that I personally had never seen and it looked like Punk was just trying a roll-up or one of his usual spin-into- transitions or something like that.

Still, decent match. Got really good in the last few minutes, a lot of unexpected false finishes (honestly didn't expect there to be so many) and the guys played the story pretty well imo.

Ultimately a bit better than average, but they're better than that.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

There were a few botches from Punk and lets be honest it was Rollins pulling it to a great match rather than Punk, he should be thankful to Seth if anything. Rollins is insanely good in the ring.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

People are reading into this tweet about the specific match too much, Punk was just. Being his usual self on twitter.

However I do have to say, as a massive fan of Punk his attitude on screen as of late has been rather offputting. He barely cares anymore and just comes across as being generally unhappy/disinterested to be there. Unless it's a high profile match, he seems to not give a shit. He was so much better this time last year!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

NearFall said:


> People are reading into this tweet about the specific match too much, Punk was just. Being his usual self on twitter.
> 
> However I do have to say, as a massive fan of Punk his attitude on screen as of late has been rather offputting. He barely cares anymore and just comes across as being generally unhappy/disinterested to be there. Unless it's a high profile match, he seems to not give a shit. He was so much better this time last year!


All of the great stars gave it their all when their runs were over and they had to work lower matches for a bit. I don't see why Punk thinks he's some exception or something. It's part of how you get people to take you seriously and not forget about your push too. 

Maybe he just doesn't care about any of that and just got his big payday is over wrestling. I think it's a pretty dick move though and definitely unprofessional, regardless of how he feels he still has a job to do if he really is as passionate about it as he claims he should realize this.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> When was Cena/Rollins?
> 
> I thought the Punk/Rollins match was alright, nothing that special though, Bryan/Rollins earlier in the year was much better.


_Smackdown. Kane created 3 separate/single matches for The Shield. Big E Langston vs Dean Ambrose, Mark Henry vs Roman Reigns (won), John Cena vs Seth Rollins (main event, longest match)_


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

That's his personal opinion of it. And I tend to agree. It was nowhere near the kind of match that it could've been. I think Punk could also be disappointed that just when the WWE is starting to focus more on in-ring talent, his body is starting to give out. His body language carries that "I'm done, but I wish I wasn't" attitude and it's fairly visible at this point. 

He's given us some good memories and for that he'll always be a winner in my books. If it's his time, then it's his time. So be it. 

Then again, he had good and bad matches all year (just like everyone else) and for what it's worth, he had two strong MOTY candidates, a solid outing with all three members of the shield and some really good matches with Ambrose just two weeks ago. 

I also don't think that Punk dragged anyone else down with that comment. People aren't blind and Punk's opinion about the match won't reflect poorly on Rollins. You can see it right here in this thread. I haven't read the whole thing, but I didn't see one comment saying that Rollins was to blame for it.


----------



## CohesiveUnit (Nov 2, 2013)

I couldn't agree with Punk more! It should've been him against Ambrose.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Punk dwells in negativity haha. Not a fan of the tweet cause it makes rollins look bad since it does take two to tango


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

~Humanity~ said:


> Punk dwells in negativity haha. Not a fan of the tweet cause it makes rollins look bad since it does take two to tango


Exactly. He should've said HIS performance was garbage not just come out and balantly say the match was garbage when Rollins did a good job.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

Rollins did a few botches too just to be fair.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah this entire thing just makes me dislike Punk in general.. I have been a fan of his for a long time but you could just tell he never gave a crap nor put the effort in after his return against Jericho and well it shows.


----------



## joekeig (Nov 27, 2013)

Punk and Rollins have a lot of history and he might have wanted a show stopping match for Rollins. There were some muffs so he might be alittle upset.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

It wasn't a bad match. A botched roll up and the awkward sub in the ropes. I've seen worse, I've also seen better. Punk being Punk, I guess.


----------



## Robcore™ (Jan 7, 2010)

Oxi said:


> Anyway I thought the match was alright. I definitely expected more between the two because they're both good talents but it seems like Punk can only work well with certain guys. A lot of people know I'm one of the few people that recognise Ryback's true ability and the fact he can wrestle (see his match with Cena at Extreme Rules 2013) but for some reason his worst matches are with Punk, and Punk's worst matches are with Ryback.


I don't think there's anything out of the ordinary with this though, a lot of wrestlers have different styles that allows synergy with others yet makes others look horrible. The best wrestlers are those who can do it with a lot of types, such as Shawn Michaels, Stone Cold, Bret Hart, where as those who are limited in chemistry I've always found to be underwhelming full stop. I concur about Ryback though, although I wish they'd allow him to go to a greater medium between Skip Sheffield and Ryback, as opposed to simply being this bully gimmick, because he's a great talent and he's solid on the mic too. 

As for the Punk/Rollins match, I thought similar really, that both guys just didn't seem to click in it and I was somewhat disappointed as I thought their styles would compliment each other well. I don't doubt for one minute we'll see them lock horns again though and I'm sure they'll rectify what this match brought short.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Punk desperately needs a long break. His matches since returning last May (aside from him vs. Lesnar) have been a fraction of what he is at his full potential. His promos are weak, he even looks like hell. For someone that doesn't have that many years left in the WWE as it is, it'd be a shame to see them wasted away while he's dragging his feet. Give the man the proper time off he deserved last year, or cut him back to a part-time schedule. I'd rather have full blown CM Punk at a fraction of the appearances he has now than burned out Punk on a regular basis.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Just watched it. Decent, had a few sloppy moments, but the last few minutes was good stuff. Cena/Rollins from Smackdown was better though.



Oxi said:


> A lot of people know I'm one of the few people that recognise Ryback's true ability and the fact he can wrestle (see his match with Cena at Extreme Rules 2013) but for some reason his worst matches are with Punk, and Punk's worst matches are with Ryback.


Punk had a good TLC match with Ryback at the start of 2013, and I thought his hell in a cell with Ryback was decent. So it's not all bad matches between those two.


----------

